# Henry's first day (ok 10mins) out.



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Finally the weather has got hot enough over in the uk to take hedgies out. So i thought id post some snaps of Henry's first day out. It lasted 10 mins before he made it perfectly clear he wanted to go home!  Bless him, he hates everything!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

And 3 more. x


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Adorable pictures!!! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Cute pics! I love the one of him hiding under his blanket. He is precious. <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Henry's handsome! I love the pictures! My favorite is also the one under the blanket.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Have to agree, the blanket one is precious. He says, "I'm staying under here, and I'm not coming out! You can't make me!"

His ears actually look a little pointed in one of those pictures...never seen a hedgie with ears quite like that. Cute. <3


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I love the last two, but all of them are cute! Thanks for sharing! :mrgreen:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I really like the one where he is peeking out of the blanket.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Looked like a beautiful day out. He is totally adorable


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone, i think he's pretty cute too! 



Sela said:


> His ears actually look a little pointed in one of those pictures...never seen a hedgie with ears quite like that. Cute. <3


Ha ha, i've never noticed it before! Think it must be the picture tho. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Henry is adorable  Love that last pic ! Henry looks like he enjoyed the shade of his blankie more than that hot ole sun :lol:


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

He's really cute but also looks naughty!


----------

